
Quines and Multi-Quines (2005) - anyfoo
http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/quine.html
======
Intermernet
The ultimate: [https://github.com/mame/quine-
relay](https://github.com/mame/quine-relay)

~~~
lewispb
mame wrote this quine for Bath Ruby conference, earlier this year:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHh78U1AgEM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHh78U1AgEM)

